# More From Blue Havana



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

Here are some more pics from the Blue Havana Event.....Cgar Girl, Fatman, Old Boar, aracos....and others. Good times had by all. :biggrin: Didn't see the limo with the super star, anybody catch it?


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Looks like an awesome time!!!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

wow that looks like an amazing event
lucky you peeps!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

great pics!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

So thats where Sondra has been!!!!!!!!

Playing hide the cigar


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Great pics, thanks Vic. Glad you had a good time


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Looks like an awesome event! Bring any goodies back?


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

that looks like a great time


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Hey CG...In that last pic...is that guys name Nate? I think I know him!


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Looks fun. Can't wait to hit one.


----------



## BlueHavanaII-cl (Apr 7, 2007)

smokem said:


> Hey CG...In that last pic...is that guys name Nate? I think I know him!


Yes... that's Nate Saab, our local Oliva rep.
Glad everyone had a good time. Thank you all for your support!

Jim


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Looks like a great time. I wish I could have been there, but I got a chance to go home and did. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

Fatmandu, how bout them bills baby?!?!?!?!


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

CigarGirl WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Great pictures..looks like a fun time!


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

MikeGates said:


> Looks like an awesome event! Bring any goodies back?


you know it:biggrin: I need to increase my cigar budget to get more action on the savings at these types of things.


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

BlueHavanaII said:


> Yes... that's Nate Saab, our local Oliva rep.
> Glad everyone had a good time. Thank you all for your support!
> 
> Jim


Jim - thanks for having the event. I know I had a great time and so did the guys from our C4 group. Looking forward to coming back out to your location soon.


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Vic, thanks for the pix. A pleasure meeting youz guyz!


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

Fatmandu said:


> Vic, thanks for the pix. A pleasure meeting youz guyz!


FJ - it was great meeting you, nice to put a face with the name. Looking forward to the next one:biggrin:


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Great looking event, thanks for sharing.


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

looks like a lot of fun thanks for the pics


----------



## Armenian (Jun 9, 2008)

I had a good time too. It's nice to put faces to the names. Vic, you didn't get any shots of yours truly?


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Sorry I missed it .... looked like a good time.


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

BlueHavanaII said:


> Yes... that's Nate Saab, our local Oliva rep.
> Glad everyone had a good time. Thank you all for your support!
> 
> Jim


WOW! it's great to see him again...even if it's only his pic...I've known Nate since he had his store. Haven't heard much about him since then. It's really good to see he's doing well!

Next time you see 'em tell 'em Smokem says "Hi"


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

Armenian said:


> I had a good time too. It's nice to put faces to the names. Vic, you didn't get any shots of yours truly?


missed ya in the group pic, you ran off to help another botl......how about this one?


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

Great pics Vic.....looks like a Hella Herf!


----------



## Armenian (Jun 9, 2008)

Vic81 said:


> missed ya in the group pic, you ran off to help another botl......how about this one?


Ummm... that flaming bag of dog poop that you will find on your front porch in the morning... yeah. I put it there. Nice photoshop work. I do look good in a Packers Fez.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice pics from what looks a great event!!


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

Armenian said:


> Ummm... that flaming bag of dog poop that you will find on your front porch in the morning... yeah. I put it there. Nice photoshop work. I do look good in a Packers Fez.


Just checked outside, thought I smelled something - turns out it was just the trash man and his smelly truck.........GO FEZ!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

great pics


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

LkyLindy said:


> So thats where Sondra has been!!!!!!!!
> 
> Playing hide the cigar


:roflmao:


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

whats with the pink hair?:biggrin:


----------

